

Restoring defocused and blurred images (part 2) - practical issues and solutions - YUVladimir
http://yuzhikov.com/articles/BlurredImagesRestoration2.htm

======
YUVladimir
It's the next part of previous article:
<http://yuzhikov.com/articles/BlurredImagesRestoration1.htm>

